# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Dirk, homeless robot, Electric Circus, Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - Electric circus

----------


## Airicist

Dirk the homeless robot

Uploaded on Sep 7, 2008




> Performance: Dirk, the homeless robot, in Perth, 2008. performance and film made by; Electric Circus; a collaboration of inventor, Fred Abels and puppeteer, Mirjam Langemeijer. They are all based in Amsterdam.

----------


## Airicist

DIRK, the homeless robot

Uploaded on Aug 10, 2011




> Electric Circus presents Dirk the homeless robot. Dirk is the first android that is walking around freely on the streets, festivals and events. 
> the movie is made in Perth, 2008 by Electric Circus; inventor, Fred Abels and puppeteer, Mirjam Langemeijer.

----------


## Airicist

Dirk in Rio film

Published on Feb 7, 2013




> Brasilian news item about Dirk the homeless robot in Rio de Janeiro.

----------


## Airicist

Dirk, the homeless robot, in Taiwan

Published on Feb 25, 2014




> Dirk the homeless robot attending the International Techno Art Exhibition in Taiwan.

----------


## Airicist

Dirk the homeless robot

Published on Jul 21, 2016

"Dirk, a Life-Like Homeless Robot, Is an Interesting Social Experiment"

by Caleb Kraft
July 21, 2016

----------

